# Duck Boat What Size?



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

What size a Jon boat do you think is needed for a good duck boat?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the main lakes in my area have a 16' min.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

You just asked a question with endless answers my friend. You have to specify what kind of body of water your hunting (size), how many people, how many decoys do you need to fit in it, what size engine do you already have/have to buy and what can you afford, R u going to trailer it or throw it in the back of your pickup. If your going to post a question for people to read and try to give information to you at least do your part and specify what your situation is. :eyeroll:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> You just asked a question with endless answers my friend. You have to specify what kind of body of water your hunting (size), how many people, how many decoys do you need to fit in it, what size engine do you already have/have to buy and what can you afford, R u going to trailer it or throw it in the back of your pickup. If your going to post a question for people to read and try to give information to you at least do your part and specify what your situation is. :eyeroll:


Thanks your post was a lot of help, I just asked for what size to see what different people said. I don't need a lecture from someone on how I post thanks.

Well it will be used all over the country from big water in NE to flooded timber in the south. I will equip the boat with what I want once I make a decision on size.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL you need a lecture! If your going to take up peoples time by asking a question at least give them something to work with. :thumb:

Your post is the equivalent to someone asking..."I want a good fishing pole." Now YOU give me your opinion on what fishing pole i should get from all the information I provided. :rollin:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, does anyone else around here have anything productive to say?

Thanks in advance to those that help out.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

He has has a point, he brought up alot of good questions, don't really think he was being a SA.......depends on what your conditions are and how many people, motor or not, I bought a used 12' jon boat couple years ago, just for one guy and hauling decoys as an extra boat,cannot use motors where we use it so it perfect for what we need.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

16 deep an wide, couldn't tell ya a brand unsure of your spending limits but u can't go less an bigger than 16 I feel is too much, also a lot of other variables like other have stated above to consider


----------



## pinny (Aug 11, 2007)

16' minimum, welded, not riveted, double wide and double deep. There is alot less work and material building a permanent blind for a double deep. I would go double wide for confort and storage. I would not hunt out of anything less than 50" at the bottom, for stability. Welded is a must in any boat I would buy that I would consider taking out and breaking Ice with.

My next boat will be an 18 footer, hopefully 60 plus across the bottom. I have to pay off the first one first though.


----------

